# Light Bites (A collection of twelve short stories) - Helen Laycock



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*`The author writes so well, in such a 'real' way that I found myself immersed in each tale.'*​
_*`Her characters are easy to relate to and there is lots of humour that keeps you entertained.'

`I thoroughly enjoyed every story and would definitely recommend it.'

`There is certainly something for everyone here.'

`A very good read.'
*​


Light Bites $1.76
Light Bites £1.08

*Light Bites is one of three short story collections that I have put together, consisting of twelve light-hearted, satisfying tales. An injection of humour can be just what the doctor ordered when you need a quick pick-me-up.* ​
*Short Stories competition success:

-	Shortlisted for Annual Love Story Competition, Writing Magazine, May 2005 with story entitled ''Til Death Do Us Part'.
-	Shortlisted for Adult Fairy Story Competition, Writing Magazine, November 2011 with story entitled 'Occupational Therapy'.
-	Shortlisted for Fiction Competition, Writers' Forum, Issue #134, 2012 with Story entitled 'Drop-Dead Gorgeous'.
-	Shortlisted in the Erewash Creepy Christmas Chiller Competition, December 2012 with story entitled 'The Visitors'.
-	3rd place in "The Aspiring Writers Short Story Competition" yearly anthology, May 2013 -- 'Charming Residents'.
-	3rd place in "The Aspiring Writers Short Story Competition" yearly anthology, June 2013 -- 'Taking Flight'.
-	1st place in "The Aspiring Writers Short Story Competition" yearly anthology, July 2013 -- 'Taking Notes'.
-	1st place in "The Aspiring Writers Short Story Competition" yearly anthology, August 2013 -- 'Minibeast Feast'.
- Shortlisted in the Tea and a Tale Competition at the Ryedale Book Festival, October 2013
- Runner up in Words with Jam longer short story competition

Published in:
One Word Anthology by Talkback Writers (Alfie Dog)
An Earthless Melting Pot (Quinn)
Aspiring Writers 2013 (Blue Dragon Press)
The Best of CafeLit 3 (Chapeltown)
The Best of CafeLit 4 (Chapeltown)
A Quick Read (Aspen Run Press)

Flash competition success (100-word publications on CafeLit):
-	'Cold Heart' 
http://www.cafelit.co.uk/100WorderColdHeart.html
-	'Bare'
http://www.cafelit.co.uk/100WorderBare.html
- 'Dishing it Out' 
http://cafelit.co.uk/100WorderDishingitOut.html
- 'Dead Silence' 
http://www.cafelit.co.uk/Dec52013DeadSilence.html
- 'Searching' 
http://www.cafelit.co.uk/100WorderSearching.html
- 'Bluebell Wood'
http://www.cafelit.co.uk/100worderBluebellWood.html
-	'Spectre-cle' 
http://www.cafelit.co.uk/100WorderSpectre-cle.html
-	'A Charming Visit' 
http://www.cafelit.co.uk/ScaryStory100WorderACharmingVisit.html
-	'Filling the Space'
http://www.cafelit.co.uk/100WorderFillingTheSpace.html
-	'Vacation' 
http://cafelit.co.uk/100-worder-vacation.html
-	'Sea Souls'
http://cafelit.co.uk/100-worder-sea-souls.html



I am a member of a writing group where I have had numerous wins in writing competitions. I have had many wins and shortlistings in poetry competitions and have had poetry published in six anthologies. I have just been shortlisted in a play-writing contest and have also been a featured writer on Goodreads, as well as online.

For more information about my writing, please visit my website:
Helen Laycock | Fiction in a Flash
http://helenlaycock.wix.com/fiction-in-a-flash​
***Keep an eye out for my other posts if you are interested in stories that verge more towards the uncomfortable, or indeed children's fiction or poetry collections ***​*​_


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*Here are a couple of reviews for Light Bites:*

*5*
~The author writes so well, in such a 'real' way that I found myself immersed in each tale. Her characters are easy to relate to and there is lots of humour that keeps you entertained. I thoroughly enjoyed every story and would definitely recommend it.
Great!

4*
~This collection of stories deals with all aspects of life from the re-orientation of a fairy into a goblin in "Occupational therapy" to the delightfully presented ghost story "Thirteenth Place". There is certainly something for everyone here with several surprises at the conclusion of some of the stories eg: " Stealing the show" and "Fit Company". For those who enjoy mysteries a very good read.*

         ​


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Helen,

Welcome to the Book Bazaar and congratulations on your new book![br][br]KBoards is a Kindle fan and reader forum. As you browse KBoards, keep in mind that *self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed in the Book Bazaar*. (You've posted your book thread in the right place; this is just our standard welcome that we place in all book threads. ) [br][br]A brief recap of our rules follows: [br][br]*--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice). [br][br]--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here [br][br]--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days*. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then. You may modify the latest post to reflect new information. [br][br]--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead. [br][br]--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KBoards, be sure to check out this thread: Authors: KBoards Tips & FAQ. [br][br]All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules. [br][br]Thanks for being part of KBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions. [br][br]Betsy & Ann [br]Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

Light Bites $1.76
Light Bites £1.08

*A collection of twelve light-hearted, satisfying tales to savour in those precious moments of peace during the day.
*

*For something a little more sinister, you may prefer my other collection: *



*****​
Peace and Disquiet

Peace and Disquiet​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*Light Bites* *£1.08*
*Light Bites* *$1.76*

*Coffee-break fiction
Quick reads
Call it what you like, but this is a collection of twelve tales to be enjoyed at any time of the day when you need a little light-hearted distraction.
*

*If, on the other hand, you would prefer to be shaken up, you may prefer to dip into my other collection: *

*Peace and Disquiet* *£1.54*
*Peace and Disquiet* *$2.56*

*(Check out the fabulous reviews!)*​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*Light Bites* *£1.08*
*Light Bites* *$1.76*

*Twelve delightful stories to be enjoyed in those relaxing breaks during the day:*

*Abi's A - Z
Moonlight Malpractice
Cabin Fever
Occupational Therapy
Burning Rubber
One Man's Loss
Diary of Jenny Mitchell, aged 15 years, 7 months
Stealing the Show
Fit Company
The Thirteenth Place
True Colours
Shaken, and Stirred*
​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

​
*`The author writes so well, in such a 'real' way that I found myself immersed in each tale.'

`Her characters are easy to relate to and there is lots of humour that keeps you entertained.'

`I thoroughly enjoyed every story and would definitely recommend it.'

`There is certainly something for everyone here.'

`A very good read.' *​
*~At 8p or 12c a story, why wouldn't you...?*


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

Light Bites $1.76
Light Bites £1.08​
*Perfect for a quick nibble, or to get your teeth into.*​
       ​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*I would love to get some more reviews for this collection of short stories!

If you are willing to part with £1.08 or $1.76, do give Light Bites a try. 

Thanks*


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

​
*Try it. You might just get a taste for short stories.

Many of these have enjoyed competition success.*​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

​
*Twelve delicious stories to dip into at any time of the day...*​
​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

​
*'The author writes so well, in such a 'real' way that I found myself immersed in each tale. Her characters are easy to relate to and there is lots of humour that keeps you entertained. I thoroughly enjoyed every story and would definitely recommend it.'

'There is certainly something for everyone here with several surprises at the conclusion of some of the stories.' *​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

Some of my short story successes:

-	Shortlisted for Annual Love Story Competition, Writing Magazine, May 2005 with story entitled ''Til Death Do Us Part'.
-	Shortlisted for Adult Fairy Story Competition, Writing Magazine, November 2011 with story entitled 'Occupational Therapy'.
-	Shortlisted for Fiction Competition, Writers' Forum, Issue #134, 2012 with Story entitled 'Drop-Dead Gorgeous'.
-	Shortlisted in the Erewash Creepy Christmas Chiller Competition, December 2012 with story entitled 'The Visitors'.
-	3rd place in "The Aspiring Writers Short Story Competition" yearly anthology, May 2013
-	3rd place in "The Aspiring Writers Short Story Competition" yearly anthology, June 2013.
-	1st place in"The Aspiring Writers Short Story Competition" yearly anthology, July 2013.
- Shortlisted in the Tea and a Tale Competition at the Rytedale Book Festival, October 2013
- Runner up in the Words with Jam longer short story competition, 2013

*Light Bites* has twelve light-hearted stories to be enjoyed. A couple of 5* reviews, but still waiting for more feedback 

For a darker collection, you may prefer Peace and Disquiet

*Both are around £1*


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

Light Bites $1.76
Light Bites £1.08

*A collection of twelve light-hearted, satisfying tales to savour in those precious moments of peace during the day.
*

*`The author writes so well, in such a 'real' way that I found myself immersed in each tale.'

`Her characters are easy to relate to and there is lots of humour that keeps you entertained.'

`I thoroughly enjoyed every story and would definitely recommend it.'

`There is certainly something for everyone here.'

`A very good read.'*​


----------



## B.L. Herndon (Sep 11, 2013)

Love the cover. Its nice to see a book of short stories out and about. I don't see those much. I certainly will check it out!


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

Thank you very much, B.L. Herndon.

I hope you enjoy them!


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

​
*`The author writes so well, in such a 'real' way that I found myself immersed in each tale.'

`Her characters are easy to relate to and there is lots of humour that keeps you entertained.'

`I thoroughly enjoyed every story and would definitely recommend it.'

`There is certainly something for everyone here.'

`A very good read.' *​
*~At 8p or 12c a story, why wouldn't you...?*

Don't forget my other collection, *Peace and Disquiet*

​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

​
*Light Bites*​
*A collection of 12 light-hearted stories*​
*Short Stories competition success:

-	Shortlisted for Annual Love Story Competition, Writing Magazine, May 2005 with story entitled ''Til Death Do Us Part'.
-	Shortlisted for Adult Fairy Story Competition, Writing Magazine, November 2011 with story entitled 'Occupational Therapy'.
-	Shortlisted for Fiction Competition, Writers' Forum, Issue #134, 2012 with Story entitled 'Drop-Dead Gorgeous'.
-	Shortlisted in the Erewash Creepy Christmas Chiller Competition, December 2012 with story entitled 'The Visitors'.
-	3rd place in "The Aspiring Writers Short Story Competition" yearly anthology, May 2013 -- 'Charming Residents'.
-	3rd place in "The Aspiring Writers Short Story Competition" yearly anthology, June 2013 -- 'Taking Flight'.
-	1st place in "The Aspiring Writers Short Story Competition" yearly anthology, July 2013 -- 'Taking Notes'.
-	1st place in "The Aspiring Writers Short Story Competition" yearly anthology, August 2013 -- 'Minibeast Feast'.
- Shortlisted in the Tea and a Tale Competition at the Ryedale Book Festival, October 2013
- Runner up in Words with Jam longer short story competition

Published in:
One Word Anthology by Talkback Writers (pub. Alfie Dog)
An Earthless Melting Pot (pub. Quinn)
Aspiring Writers 2013 (Blue Dragon Press)

Flash competition success:
-	100-word 'Cold Heart' on CafeLit http://www.cafelit.co.uk/100WorderColdHeart.html
-	100-word 'Bare' on CafeLit http://www.cafelit.co.uk/100WorderBare.html
- 100-word 'Dishing it Out' on CafeLit http://cafelit.co.uk/100WorderDishingitOut.html
- 100-word 'Dead Silence' on CafeLit http://www.cafelit.co.uk/Dec52013DeadSilence.html
- 100-word 'Searching' on CafeLit http://www.cafelit.co.uk/100WorderSearching.html
- 100-word 'Bluebell Wood' on CafeLit http://www.cafelit.co.uk/100worderBluebellWood.html

My flash fiction is going to be published in the forthcoming 'The Best of CafeLit 2013'

I am also a member of a writing group where I have had numerous wins in writing competitions.

I also have a 5*darker collection available:  Peace and Disquiet

I have enjoyed success in a number of poetry contests, too. (Only my humorous poetry is available in books)​
Please visit my Author Page for details of my other books!​*


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

​
*`The author writes so well, in such a 'real' way that I found myself immersed in each tale.'

`Her characters are easy to relate to and there is lots of humour that keeps you entertained.'

`I thoroughly enjoyed every story and would definitely recommend it.'

`There is certainly something for everyone here.'

`A very good read.' *​
*~At 8p or 12c a story, why wouldn't you...?*

_*This week one of my stories was in the shortlist at the Ryedale Book Festival, North Yorkshire.*_​
Don't forget my other collection, *Peace and Disquiet*


​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

Light Bites $1.76
Light Bites £1.08​
*A collection of twelve light-hearted, satisfying tales to savour in those precious moments of peace during the day.
*

*For something a little more sinister, you may prefer my other collection: *



*****​
Peace and Disquiet *£1.54*

Peace and Disquiet *$2.56*

*Although my shortlisted story didn't win at the recent Ryedale Book Festival, the competition organiser did send me this email:

'There were only three in the shortlist so you should feel proud that you made it into that elite group!'*​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*I would love to get some more reviews for this collection of short stories.
If you are willing to part with £1.08 or $1.76, do give Light Bites a try.*

*Thanks*

​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

Light Bites 5* *£1.08 *, perfect with a cup of tea... OK, and with a biscuit, too.


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

​
*`The author writes so well, in such a 'real' way that I found myself immersed in each tale.'

`Her characters are easy to relate to and there is lots of humour that keeps you entertained.'

`I thoroughly enjoyed every story and would definitely recommend it.'

`There is certainly something for everyone here.'

`A very good read.' *​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

[size=18pt]Relax with a few​
*Light Bites*​
​


----------



## vs10155 (Dec 3, 2013)

Short stories are great for smartphones. It's easier to read than an entire book on the train.


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

vs10155 said:


> Short stories are great for smartphones. It's easier to read than an entire book on the train.


Absolutely! The wonders of technology, eh?

...and much lighter to cart around, too!


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*It's cold... it's wet...* 

*What better than curling up by the fire with a Kindle and a dozen light-hearted stories?* 

*21 000 words, and all for £1.08 / $1.76*


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*
* * * * **​
Light Bites $1.76
Light Bites £1.08

*A [size=16pt]5*** collection of twelve light-hearted, satisfying tales to savour in those precious moments of peace during the day.
*[/size]

*12 stories ~ 21 000 words ~ for £1.08 or $1.76
*​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*Do you like short stories?

Ah, but do you like well-written short stories?

Would you like a collection of 12 light-hearted tales for a mere £1.08/$1.76?

Then look no further:**Light Bites*​
*I am a former English teacher and have had lots of success in writing competitions. 
No typos - guaranteed!*​
​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

​
*Twelve tales, perfect for those breaks in the day:*



Light Bites

5*

£1.08 $1.76​
       ​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*'The author writes so well, in such a 'real' way that I found myself immersed in each tale.'*

*Light Bites*​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

​
*`The author writes so well, in such a 'real' way that I found myself immersed in each tale.'

`Her characters are easy to relate to and there is lots of humour that keeps you entertained.'

`I thoroughly enjoyed every story and would definitely recommend it.'

`There is certainly something for everyone here.'

`A very good read.' *​
*~At 8p or 12c a story, why wouldn't you...?*


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

I was thrilled to be a recent runner up in the Words With Jam Bigger Short Story Competition. My story will be published in May.

Until then, you may like to settle down with my collection of cosy stories: Light Bites

​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*
* * * * **​
Light Bites $1.76
Light Bites £1.08

*Be uplifted...*​
*A collection of twelve light-hearted, satisfying tales to savour in those precious moments of peace during the day.
*​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

​
*Curl up with this collection of whimsical tales * ​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*All new cover, now available in paperback, too:*



[size=14pt]Take a pinch of humour, a touch of light-heartedness and a drop of whimsy and you have the perfect recipe to be savoured any time, anywhere. 
Light Bites - a collection of satisfying and uplifting tales.​
U.K. link:
Light Bites

Paperback: *£3.99*
Kindle: *£1.08*

U.S. link:
Light Bites

Paperback: *$6.30*
Kindle: *$1.82*

For information on other books, please look at my Author Page:

U.K. http://www.amazon.co.uk/Helen-Laycock/e/B006PGFVL6/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_pop_1

U.S. http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=la_B006PGFVL6_pg_1?rh=n%3A283155%2Cp_82%3AB006PGFVL6&ie=UTF8&qid=1404902856​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

After all those posts, I'm sure you've got the idea!

If you read *Light Bites*, I hope you enjoy it. The settings and behaviours (!) are typically British, so, U.S. readers, get yourself a cup of Earl Grey tea and a Rich Tea biscuit to get yourselves in the mood...


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

Light Bites is one of two short story collections by Helen Laycock. The other, Peace and Disquiet, leans towards the darker side of life and, as such, is a complete contrast.

She has written several pieces of flash fiction which have been published by CafeLit and has had four pieces published in the 'One Word Anthology' by Talkback Writers. Recent anthology inclusions include 'An Earthless Melting Pot' with her runners up story in a national competition, 'Aspiring Writers Winners 2013' with several winning pieces from online contests and Songs of Angels with a shortlisted poem. Her flash fiction is soon to be published in the forthcoming 'Best of CafeLit 2013'.

A regular competitor in writing contests, Helen has enjoyed around thirty wins and shortlistings for both short stories and poetry competitions, including Words With Jam, The Ryedale Book Festival, Writing Magazine, Writers' News, Writers' Forum, Flash500, Thynks Publications, Erewash Writers and various online contests.

Helen also writes extensively for children. To date, she has written eight books for readers of 8+: Glass Dreams, Salt, Mandrake's Plot, The Secret of Pooks Wood, Martha and Mitch, Song of the Moon, Mr Charlie Chumpkins and The Further Mishaps of Charlie Chumpkins. In addition, she has put together two collections of humorous poetry: one each for children - A Mouthful of Chuckles, and adults - A Bellyful of Laughs.


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

Light Bites $1.76
Light Bites £1.08

*A collection of twelve light-hearted, satisfying tales to savour in those precious moments of peace during the day.
*

*For something a little more sinister, you may prefer my other collection: *



*****​
Peace and Disquiet

Peace and Disquiet

All of Helen Laycock's books, adults' and children's, are available as paperbacks as well as Kindle editions.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Helen-Laycock/e/B006PGFVL6​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

The latest *5** review for *Light Bites*

*Utterly delicious

Dahl-esque delight - ridiculously funny, yet intelligent. Weird and wonderful characters - a chocolate box of surprises.*


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*All new cover, now available in paperback, too:*



[size=14pt]Take a pinch of humour, a touch of light-heartedness and a drop of whimsy and you have the perfect recipe to be savoured any time, anywhere. 
Light Bites - a collection of satisfying and uplifting tales.​
U.K. link:
Light Bites

Paperback: *£3.99*
Kindle: *£1.08*

U.S. link:

Light Bites

Paperback: *$6.30*
Kindle: *$1.82*

For information on other books, please look at my Author Page:

U.K. http://www.amazon.co.uk/Helen-Laycock/e/B006PGFVL6/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_pop_1

U.S. http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=la_B006PGFVL6_pg_1?rh=n%3A283155%2Cp_82%3AB006PGFVL6&ie=UTF8&qid=1404902856​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*'The author writes so well, in such a 'real' way that I found myself immersed in each tale.'*​
_*'Her characters are easy to relate to and there is lots of humour that keeps you entertained.'

'I thoroughly enjoyed every story and would definitely recommend it.'

'There is certainly something for everyone here.'

'A very good read.'

'Utterly delicious'

'Dahl-esque delight - ridiculously funny, yet intelligent. Weird and wonderful characters - a chocolate box of surprises.'


*​


Light Bites Kindle: *$1.76* Paperback: *$6.30*
Light Bites Kindle: *£1.08 *Paperback: *£3.99*

*Light Bites is one of three short story collections that I have put together, consisting of twelve light-hearted, satisfying tales. An injection of humour can be just what the doctor ordered when you need a quick pick-me-up.* ​
*Short Stories competition success:

-	Shortlisted for Annual Love Story Competition, Writing Magazine, May 2005 with story entitled ''Til Death Do Us Part'.
-	Shortlisted for Adult Fairy Story Competition, Writing Magazine, November 2011 with story entitled 'Occupational Therapy'.
-	Shortlisted for Fiction Competition, Writers' Forum, Issue #134, 2012 with Story entitled 'Drop-Dead Gorgeous'.
-	Shortlisted in the Erewash Creepy Christmas Chiller Competition, December 2012 with story entitled 'The Visitors'.
-	3rd place in "The Aspiring Writers Short Story Competition" yearly anthology, May 2013 -- 'Charming Residents'.
-	3rd place in "The Aspiring Writers Short Story Competition" yearly anthology, June 2013 -- 'Taking Flight'.
- 1st place in "The Aspiring Writers Short Story Competition" yearly anthology, July 2013 -- 'Taking Notes'.
- 1st place in "The Aspiring Writers Short Story Competition" yearly anthology, August 2013 -- 'Minibeast Feast'.
- Shortlisted in the Tea and a Tale Competition at the Ryedale Book Festival, October 2013
- Runner up in Words with Jam longer short story competition

Published in:
One Word Anthology by Talkback Writers (pub. Alfie Dog)
An Earthless Melting Pot (pub. Quinn)
Aspiring Writers 2013 (Blue Dragon Press)

Flash competition success:
-	100-word 'Cold Heart' on CafeLit http://www.cafelit.co.uk/100WorderColdHeart.html
-	100-word 'Bare' on CafeLit http://www.cafelit.co.uk/100WorderBare.html
- 100-word 'Dishing it Out' on CafeLit http://cafelit.co.uk/100WorderDishingitOut.html
- 100-word 'Dead Silence' on CafeLit http://www.cafelit.co.uk/Dec52013DeadSilence.html
- 100-word 'Searching' on CafeLit http://www.cafelit.co.uk/100WorderSearching.html
- 100-word 'Bluebell Wood' on CafeLit http://www.cafelit.co.uk/100worderBluebellWood.html

My flash fiction is going to be published in the forthcoming 'The Best of CafeLit 2013'

I am also a member of a writing group where I have had numerous wins in writing competitions. 

***Keep an eye out for my other posts if you are interested in stories that verge more towards the uncomfortable. I have two further collections: Peace and Disquiet (kindle or paperback) and 'Minor Discord' (currently available only as a paperback edition). Also available are children's fiction and poetry collections ***​*​_


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

[size=14pt]Take a pinch of humour, a touch of light-heartedness and a drop of whimsy and you have the perfect recipe to be savoured any time, anywhere. 
Light Bites - a collection of satisfying and uplifting tales.​
U.K. link:
Light Bites

Paperback: *£3.99*
Kindle: *£1.08*

U.S. link:
Light Bites

Paperback: *$6.30*
Kindle: *$1.82*

For information on other books, please look at my Author Page:

U.K. http://www.amazon.co.uk/Helen-Laycock/e/B006PGFVL6/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_pop_1

U.S. http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=la_B006PGFVL6_pg_1?rh=n%3A283155%2Cp_82%3AB006PGFVL6&ie=UTF8&qid=1404902856​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*The latest 5* review:
*
*A delightful, refreshing, and well written edition of short stories. A wonderful read to lift you from the hum-drum of everyday
life. Covers a wide variety of situations that the author has skilfully turned it to humour, that can only make you smile. 
Absolutely wonderful.*


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*'The author writes so well, in such a 'real' way that I found myself immersed in each tale.'*​
_*'Her characters are easy to relate to and there is lots of humour that keeps you entertained.'

'I thoroughly enjoyed every story and would definitely recommend it.'

'There is certainly something for everyone here.'

'A very good read.'

'Utterly delicious'

'Dahl-esque delight - ridiculously funny, yet intelligent. Weird and wonderful characters - a chocolate box of surprises.'

'A delightful, refreshing, and well written edition of short stories'

'A wonderful read'

'Absolutely wonderful'

*​


Light Bites Kindle: *$1.76* Paperback: *$6.30*
Light Bites Kindle: *£1.08 *Paperback: *£3.99*

*Light Bites is one of three short story collections that I have put together, consisting of twelve light-hearted, satisfying tales. An injection of humour can be just what the doctor ordered when you need a quick pick-me-up.* ​_


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

​
*Light Bites*​
*Curl up by the fire and enjoy...*​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*'The author writes so well, in such a 'real' way that I found myself immersed in each tale.'*​
_*'Her characters are easy to relate to and there is lots of humour that keeps you entertained.'

'I thoroughly enjoyed every story and would definitely recommend it.'

'There is certainly something for everyone here.'

'A very good read.'

'Utterly delicious'

'Dahl-esque delight - ridiculously funny, yet intelligent. Weird and wonderful characters - a chocolate box of surprises.'

'A delightful, refreshing, and well written edition of short stories'

'A wonderful read'

'Absolutely wonderful'

*​


Light Bites Kindle: *$1.76* Paperback: *$6.30*
Light Bites Kindle: *£1.08 *Paperback: *£3.99*

*Light Bites is one of three short story collections that I have put together, consisting of twelve light-hearted, satisfying tales. All you need now is a comfy armchair, a cup of coffee and no interruptions!* ​_


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

Another happy customer!

'The true-life tale of Yiscah (formerly Jeffrey) Smith may serve as the inspiration for UK author Helen Laycock's knock-about comedy, Occupational Therapy, a tale from her short story collection, Light Bites, in which fairy Lily Blue becomes a goblin and lives happily ever after.

This allows me to reveal that Laycock is herself a sort of changeling - a delightfully mischievous one! - who has moved from school teacher to writer and penned prize-winning poetry along with adult and children's fiction.

She says: "As a teacher, I loved nothing more than inspiring my students to write".

This mirthful collection of a dozen cheery tales makes clear that she revels in her present work and causes me to wonder how much her school students must miss her - even now.'


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

Take a pinch of humour, a touch of light-heartedness and a drop of whimsy and you have the perfect recipe to be savoured any time, anywhere. Light Bites - a collection of satisfying and uplifting tales.

Light Bites £1.26
Light Bites $1.89

Also available as a paperback.


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

​
*Take a pinch of humour, a touch of light-heartedness and a drop of whimsy and you have the perfect recipe to be savoured any time, anywhere. 
Light Bites - a collection of satisfying and uplifting tales.*​
Twelve tales for a bargain price, wherever you are!

U.K. *Light Bites* £1.26
U.S. *Light Bites* $1.89

Also available as a paperback.​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

​
*Take a pinch of humour, a touch of light-heartedness and a drop of whimsy and you have the perfect recipe to be savoured any time, anywhere. 
Light Bites - a collection of satisfying and uplifting tales.*​
Twelve tales for a bargain price, wherever you are!

U.K. *Light Bites* £1.26
U.S. *Light Bites* $1.89

Also available as a paperback.​
You might like to visit my website for more information about my short stories:

Helen Laycock | Fiction in a Flash
http://helenlaycock.wix.com/fiction-in-a-flash​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*'The author writes so well, in such a 'real' way that I found myself immersed in each tale.'*​
_*'Her characters are easy to relate to and there is lots of humour that keeps you entertained.'

'I thoroughly enjoyed every story and would definitely recommend it.'

'There is certainly something for everyone here.'

'A very good read.'

'Utterly delicious'

'Dahl-esque delight - ridiculously funny, yet intelligent. Weird and wonderful characters - a chocolate box of surprises.'


*​


Light Bites Kindle: *$1.94* Paperback: *$7.00*
Light Bites Kindle: *£1.26 *Paperback: *£3.99*

*Light Bites is one of three short story collections that I have put together, consisting of twelve light-hearted, satisfying tales. An injection of humour can be just what the doctor ordered when you need a quick pick-me-up.* ​
*Short Stories competition success:
 Shortlisted for Annual Love Story Competition, Writing Magazine, May 2005 with story entitled ''Til Death Do Us Part'.
Shortlisted for Adult Fairy Story Competition, Writing Magazine, November 2011 with story entitled 'Occupational Therapy'.
Shortlisted for Fiction Competition, Writers' Forum, Issue #134, 2012 with Story entitled 'Drop-Dead Gorgeous'.
Shortlisted in the Erewash Creepy Christmas Chiller Competition, December 2012 with story entitled 'The Visitors'.
3rd place in "The Aspiring Writers Short Story Competition" yearly anthology, May 2013 -- 'Charming Residents'.
3rd place in "The Aspiring Writers Short Story Competition" yearly anthology, June 2013 -- 'Taking Flight'.
1st place in "The Aspiring Writers Short Story Competition" yearly anthology, July 2013 -- 'Taking Notes'.
1st place in "The Aspiring Writers Short Story Competition" yearly anthology, August 2013 -- 'Minibeast Feast'.
Shortlisted in the Tea and a Tale Competition at the Ryedale Book Festival, October 2013
Runner up in Words with Jam longer short story competition

Published in:
One Word Anthology by Talkback Writers (pub. Alfie Dog)
An Earthless Melting Pot (pub. Quinn)
Aspiring Writers 2013 (pub. Blue Dragon Press)
Songs of Angels (Poetry) (pub. Thynks)
A Quick Read (due to be published on May 1st)

Flash competition success:
 100-word 'Cold Heart' on CafeLit http://www.cafelit.co.uk/100WorderColdHeart.html
100-word 'Bare' on CafeLit http://www.cafelit.co.uk/100WorderBare.html
100-word 'Dishing it Out' on CafeLit http://cafelit.co.uk/100WorderDishingitOut.html
100-word 'Dead Silence' on CafeLit http://www.cafelit.co.uk/Dec52013DeadSilence.html
100-word 'Searching' on CafeLit http://www.cafelit.co.uk/100WorderSearching.html
100-word 'Bluebell Wood' on CafeLit http://www.cafelit.co.uk/100worderBluebellWood.html
100-word 'Spectre-cle' on CafeLit http://www.cafelit.co.uk/100WorderSpectre-cle.html
100-word 'A Charming Visit' on CafeLit http://www.cafelit.co.uk/ScaryStory100WorderACharmingVisit.html 
100-word 'Filling the Space' on CafeLit http://www.cafelit.co.uk/100WorderFillingTheSpace.html[/color]

My flash fiction is published in 'The Best of CafeLit 2013' (Chapeltown)

I am also a member of a writing group where I have had numerous wins in writing competitions. 

***Keep an eye out for my other posts if you are interested in stories that verge more towards the uncomfortable. I have two further collections: Peace and Disquiet (kindle or paperback) and 'Minor Discord' (currently available only as a paperback edition). Also available are children's fiction and poetry collections ***​
And, here is one of my websites if you'd like to see more:

Helen Laycock | Fiction in a Flash
http://helenlaycock.wix.com/fiction-in-a-flash​*​_


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*Another 5* review for* *Light Bites*

*When you read a collection of short stories and come away thinking "I wish each of those was a book in its own right" then you know the writing is good. Ms Laycock makes the absurd seem real. In one of the stories, Harry Potter could have waltzed straight in. Written with a light touch and a dry sense of humour. I loved it.*





*Kindle: £1.26 Paperback: £3.99*

U.S. Link: *Light Bites*
*
Kindle: $1.94 Paperback: $7.00*​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*Kindle: £1.26 Paperback: £3.99*

A collection of twelve short stories, perfect at any time of day.

U.S. Link: *Light Bites*
*
Kindle: $1.94 Paperback: $7.00*​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*'The author writes so well, in such a 'real' way that I found myself immersed in each tale.'*​
_*'Her characters are easy to relate to and there is lots of humour that keeps you entertained.'

'I thoroughly enjoyed every story and would definitely recommend it.'

'There is certainly something for everyone here.'

'A very good read.'

'Utterly delicious'

'Dahl-esque delight - ridiculously funny, yet intelligent. Weird and wonderful characters - a chocolate box of surprises.'

'When you read a collection of short stories and come away thinking "I wish each of those was a book in its own right" then you know the writing is good. Ms Laycock makes the absurd seem real. In one of the stories, Harry Potter could have waltzed straight in. Written with a light touch and a dry sense of humour. I loved it.'


*​


Light Bites Kindle: *$1.94* Paperback: *$7.00*
Light Bites Kindle: *£1.26 *Paperback: *£3.99*​_


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*Light Bites* Kindle: *$1.94* Paperback: *$7.00*
*Light Bites* Kindle: *£1.26 *Paperback: *£3.99*

*'The author writes so well, in such a 'real' way that I found myself immersed in each tale.'*​
_*'Her characters are easy to relate to and there is lots of humour that keeps you entertained.'

'I thoroughly enjoyed every story and would definitely recommend it.'

'There is certainly something for everyone here.'

'A very good read.'

'Utterly delicious'

'Dahl-esque delight - ridiculously funny, yet intelligent. Weird and wonderful characters - a chocolate box of surprises.'

'When you read a collection of short stories and come away thinking "I wish each of those was a book in its own right" then you know the writing is good. Ms Laycock makes the absurd seem real. In one of the stories, Harry Potter could have waltzed straight in. Written with a light touch and a dry sense of humour. I loved it.'


*​_​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*Light Bites* Kindle: *$1.94* Paperback: *$7.00*
*Light Bites* Kindle: *£1.26 *Paperback: *£3.99*

*Take a pinch of humour, a touch of light-heartedness and a drop of whimsy and you have the perfect recipe to be savoured any time, anywhere.

Light Bites - a collection of satisfying and uplifting tales.*​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

​
            ​
Kindle:£1.26 / $1.97 Paperback:£3.99 / $7.00​
*'The author writes so well, in such a 'real' way that I found myself immersed in each tale.'

'Her characters are easy to relate to and there is lots of humour that keeps you entertained.'

'I thoroughly enjoyed every story and would definitely recommend it.'

'There is certainly something for everyone here.'

'A very good read.'

'Utterly delicious'

'Dahl-esque delight - ridiculously funny, yet intelligent. Weird and wonderful characters - a chocolate box of surprises.'

'When you read a collection of short stories and come away thinking "I wish each of those was a book in its own right" then you know the writing is good. Ms Laycock makes the absurd seem real. In one of the stories, Harry Potter could have waltzed straight in. Written with a light touch and a dry sense of humour. I loved it.'

'If you like your stories short, wickedly funny, more than a little twisted and unexpectedly sentimental in places - then this is definitely for you.'

'Perfect length for a work break or with coffee and biscuits, care needed to not laugh out loud or choke!'

'The true-life tale of Yiscah (formerly Jeffrey) Smith may serve as the inspiration for UK author Helen Laycock's knock-about comedy, 'Occupational Therapy', a tale from her short story collection, 'Light Bites', in which fairy Lily Blue becomes a goblin and lives happily ever after.'

'This mirthful collection of a dozen cheery tales makes clear that she revels in her present work and causes me to wonder how much her school students must miss her -- even now.'

'I would recommend this collection to anyone who is looking for some "Light Bites" to entertain them.'
*​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

Another 5* review for *Light Bites*:



*Wickedly funny
If you like your stories short, wickedly funny, more than a little twisted and unexpectedly sentimental in places - then this is definitely for you. Perfect length for a work break or with coffee and biscuits, care needed to not laugh out loud or choke!*

            ​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

​
            ​
Kindle:£1.26 / $1.97 Paperback:£3.99 / $7.00​
*'The author writes so well, in such a 'real' way that I found myself immersed in each tale.'

'Her characters are easy to relate to and there is lots of humour that keeps you entertained.'

'I thoroughly enjoyed every story and would definitely recommend it.'

'There is certainly something for everyone here.'

'A very good read.'

'Utterly delicious'

'Dahl-esque delight - ridiculously funny, yet intelligent. Weird and wonderful characters - a chocolate box of surprises.'

'When you read a collection of short stories and come away thinking "I wish each of those was a book in its own right" then you know the writing is good. Ms Laycock makes the absurd seem real. In one of the stories, Harry Potter could have waltzed straight in. Written with a light touch and a dry sense of humour. I loved it.'

'If you like your stories short, wickedly funny, more than a little twisted and unexpectedly sentimental in places - then this is definitely for you.'

'Perfect length for a work break or with coffee and biscuits, care needed to not laugh out loud or choke!'

'The true-life tale of Yiscah (formerly Jeffrey) Smith may serve as the inspiration for UK author Helen Laycock's knock-about comedy, 'Occupational Therapy', a tale from her short story collection, 'Light Bites', in which fairy Lily Blue becomes a goblin and lives happily ever after.'

'This mirthful collection of a dozen cheery tales makes clear that she revels in her present work and causes me to wonder how much her school students must miss her -- even now.'

'I would recommend this collection to anyone who is looking for some "Light Bites" to entertain them.'
*​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

Until 25th November, I shall be a Featured Author on Goodreads.

If you would like to ask any questions about my writing/books, you would be very welcome to drop in to the discussion here:

https://www.goodreads.com/topic/show/17611570-featured-author-discussion---helen-laycock---nov-12-25

By the way, if you missed it, I was interviewed recently by Ellie Firestone:

http://www.elliefirestone.com/2015/10/an-interview-with-author-helen-laycock.html


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

Last week, I read a selection of light-hearted stories and poetry to a very appreciative audience. There was lots of new material, which will be included in two forthcoming anthologies, but *Light Bites* was also very popular and, at £4.50, several copies were bought as Christmas presents. Of course, it is also available as a kindle edition at £1.26​
            ​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*-STOP PRESS-STOP PRESS-STOP PRESS-STOP PRESS- 
*
*~FREE BOOKS BY HELEN LAYCOCK THROUGHOUT 2016~*

Here is my gift to you:
For 5 days of each month this year, I am going to offer a different book of mine free for kindle download. Look out for posts about this promotion. If you would like to return the gesture, then a review on Amazon would be wonderful. Thank you x

*January 27th - 31st*
*FREE BOOK:* *Light Bites*

*Take a pinch of humour, a touch of light-heartedness and a drop of whimsy and you have the perfect recipe to be savoured any time, anywhere. Light Bites - a collection of satisfying and uplifting tales.

*



            
*

'The author writes so well, in such a 'real' way that I found myself immersed in each tale.'

'Her characters are easy to relate to and there is lots of humour that keeps you entertained.'

'I thoroughly enjoyed every story and would definitely recommend it.'

'There is certainly something for everyone here.'

'A very good read.'

'Utterly delicious'

'Dahl-esque delight - ridiculously funny, yet intelligent. Weird and wonderful characters - a chocolate box of surprises.'

'When you read a collection of short stories and come away thinking "I wish each of those was a book in its own right" then you know the writing is good. Ms Laycock makes the absurd seem real. In one of the stories, Harry Potter could have waltzed straight in. Written with a light touch and a dry sense of humour. I loved it.'

'If you like your stories short, wickedly funny, more than a little twisted and unexpectedly sentimental in places - then this is definitely for you.'

'Perfect length for a work break or with coffee and biscuits, care needed to not laugh out loud or choke!'

'The true-life tale of Yiscah (formerly Jeffrey) Smith may serve as the inspiration for UK author Helen Laycock's knock-about comedy, 'Occupational Therapy', a tale from her short story collection, 'Light Bites', in which fairy Lily Blue becomes a goblin and lives happily ever after.'

'This mirthful collection of a dozen cheery tales makes clear that she revels in her present work and causes me to wonder how much her school students must miss her -- even now.'

'I would recommend this collection to anyone who is looking for some "Light Bites" to entertain them.'
*
​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*** Roll up! Roll up! ***

~FREE short story collection~

Take a pinch of humour, a touch of light-heartedness and a drop of whimsy and you have the perfect recipe to be savoured any time, anywhere. 
Light Bites - a collection of satisfying and uplifting tales.

Just click on the Amazon links to get your Kindle edition FREE (worldwide) until the end of the month.

Light Bites



UK link: http://tinyurl.com/mg2zd52
US link: http://tinyurl.com/hnvv456

            ​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

'*Very enjoyable read. There are twelve well written and intriguing stories that all will enjoy. Even a cute one about fairies. Each one will take you on a different ride. Read and enjoy.*'

*Kindle: £1.26 or $1.79
Paperback: £4.50 or $8.00
*
            ​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

The latest review for Light Bites goes to show that it's worth trying something new:

*'I don't usually read 'normal' stories as I love reading dark tales/ short horror stories (handy for reading on a lunch break). But I was surprised when I read the first story in this collection and had to carry on and read the next.They are just so interesting, whimsical, different to anything I've read and I really enjoyed reading them. This is probably the quickest I've read a short story anthology. I loved the writer's style, the realistic characters and the variety of stories. I can't really do the writer justice, all I can say is how much I enjoyed reading these stories and how good the stories are.
Will definitely keep an eye out for more from this writer.'*

​
*£1.26 / $1.76
*​
Available worldwide

            ​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

Lots of lovely reviews for Light Bites, a collection of short stories.



Kindle
UK:£1.26
US:$1.75

Paperback
UK:£4.50
US:$8.00

            
​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

The last two reviews:

'*Weirdly wonderful*
_Light Bites is the third of Helen Laycock's Books I've read, and the lightest in terms of subject and humour. Despite the fact I find most 'humour' books not to be so, there are some gems in these pages, with the first story - Abi's A to Z - making me laugh out loud. Loved the final punch line. Stealing the Show was a delight_.'

'*Five stars*
_Great mixture of stories. Wonderful book for dipping into. Title is really appropriate. Liked this a lot_.'


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

'_Great mixture of stories. Wonderful book for dipping into. Title is really appropriate. Liked this a lot._'​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*Light Bites* (UK)

*Light Bites* (US)



*Paperback:* *£4.50 / $8.00*
*Kindle:* *£1.26 / $1.76*

            

~
*Take a pinch of humour, a touch of light-heartedness and a drop of whimsy and you have the perfect recipe to be savoured any time, anywhere. 
Light Bites- a collection of satisfying and uplifting tales.*
~

_'The author writes so well, in such a 'real' way that I found myself immersed in each tale.'

'Her characters are easy to relate to and there is lots of humour that keeps you entertained.'

'I thoroughly enjoyed every story and would definitely recommend it.'

'There is certainly something for everyone here.'

'A very good read.'

'Utterly delicious'

'Dahl-esque delight - ridiculously funny, yet intelligent. Weird and wonderful characters - a chocolate box of surprises.'

'When you read a collection of short stories and come away thinking "I wish each of those was a book in its own right" then you know the writing is good. Ms Laycock makes the absurd seem real. In one of the stories, Harry Potter could have waltzed straight in. Written with a light touch and a dry sense of humour. I loved it.'

'If you like your stories short, wickedly funny, more than a little twisted and unexpectedly sentimental in places - then this is definitely for you.'

'Perfect length for a work break or with coffee and biscuits, care needed to not laugh out loud or choke!'

'The true-life tale of Yiscah (formerly Jeffrey) Smith may serve as the inspiration for UK author Helen Laycock's knock-about comedy, 'Occupational Therapy', a tale from her short story collection, 'Light Bites', in which fairy Lily Blue becomes a goblin and lives happily ever after.'

'This mirthful collection of a dozen cheery tales makes clear that she revels in her present work and causes me to wonder how much her school students must miss her -- even now.'

'I would recommend this collection to anyone who is looking for some "Light Bites" to entertain them.'

''Very enjoyable read. There are twelve well written and intriguing stories that all will enjoy. Even a cute one about fairies. Each one will take you on a different ride. Read and enjoy.'

'I can't really do the writer justice, all I can say is how much I enjoyed reading these stories and how good the stories are.'

'I read the first story in this collection and had to carry on and read the next.They are just so interesting, whimsical, different to anything I've read and I really enjoyed reading them.'

'Great mixture of stories. Wonderful book for dipping into. Title is really appropriate. Liked this a lot.'

'Light Bites is the third of Helen Laycock's Books I've read, and the lightest in terms of subject and humour. Despite the fact I find most 'humour' books not to be so, there are some gems in these pages'_​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*Light Bites* (UK)

*Light Bites* (US)



*Paperback:* *£4.50 / $8.00[/b

Kindle: £1.26 / $1.76

(The question marks are English pound signs!)

            

~
Take a pinch of humour, a touch of light-heartedness and a drop of whimsy and you have the perfect recipe to be savoured any time, anywhere. 
Light Bites- a collection of satisfying and uplifting tales.
~

'The author writes so well, in such a 'real' way that I found myself immersed in each tale.'

'Her characters are easy to relate to and there is lots of humour that keeps you entertained.'

'I thoroughly enjoyed every story and would definitely recommend it.'

'There is certainly something for everyone here.'

'A very good read.'

'Utterly delicious'

'Dahl-esque delight - ridiculously funny, yet intelligent. Weird and wonderful characters - a chocolate box of surprises.'

'When you read a collection of short stories and come away thinking "I wish each of those was a book in its own right" then you know the writing is good. Ms Laycock makes the absurd seem real. In one of the stories, Harry Potter could have waltzed straight in. Written with a light touch and a dry sense of humour. I loved it.'

'If you like your stories short, wickedly funny, more than a little twisted and unexpectedly sentimental in places - then this is definitely for you.'

'Perfect length for a work break or with coffee and biscuits, care needed to not laugh out loud or choke!'

'The true-life tale of Yiscah (formerly Jeffrey) Smith may serve as the inspiration for UK author Helen Laycock's knock-about comedy, 'Occupational Therapy', a tale from her short story collection, 'Light Bites', in which fairy Lily Blue becomes a goblin and lives happily ever after.'

'This mirthful collection of a dozen cheery tales makes clear that she revels in her present work and causes me to wonder how much her school students must miss her -- even now.'

'I would recommend this collection to anyone who is looking for some "Light Bites" to entertain them.'

''Very enjoyable read. There are twelve well written and intriguing stories that all will enjoy. Even a cute one about fairies. Each one will take you on a different ride. Read and enjoy.'

'I can't really do the writer justice, all I can say is how much I enjoyed reading these stories and how good the stories are.'

'I read the first story in this collection and had to carry on and read the next.They are just so interesting, whimsical, different to anything I've read and I really enjoyed reading them.'

'Great mixture of stories. Wonderful book for dipping into. Title is really appropriate. Liked this a lot.'

'Light Bites is the third of Helen Laycock's Books I've read, and the lightest in terms of subject and humour. Despite the fact I find most 'humour' books not to be so, there are some gems in these pages'*​*

If you would like to read more of what I do, here is one of my websites:

Helen Laycock | Fiction in a Flash
http://helenlaycock.wixsite.com/fiction-in-a-flash​*


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*'When I read the first story in this collection I had to carry on and read the next.They are just so interesting, whimsical, different to anything I've read and I really enjoyed reading them. This is probably the quickest I've read a short story anthology. I loved the writer's style, the realistic characters and the variety of stories. I can't really do the writer justice, all I can say is how much I enjoyed reading these stories and how good the stories are.
Will definitely keep an eye out for more from this writer.'*



*Light Bites*

*Take a pinch of humour, a touch of light-heartedness and a drop of whimsy and you have the perfect recipe to be savoured any time, anywhere.

Light Bites - a collection of satisfying and uplifting tales.*

*Kindle*
UK *£1.26*
US *$1.76*

*Paperback*
UK *£4.50*
US *$8.00*

*FREE* on Kindle unlimited.

Available worldwide:
            ​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

_*A collection of twelve ten-minute stories. Enjoy...*_​


*Light Bites*

Take a pinch of humour, a touch of light-heartedness and a drop of whimsy and you have the perfect recipe to be savoured any time, anywhere.

Light Bites - a collection of satisfying and uplifting tales.

*Kindle: £1.26 / $1.55
Paperback: £4.50 / $8.00*​
Lots of great reviews!

More of my writing:

*Helen Laycock | Fiction in a Flash
http://helenlaycock.wixsite.com/fiction-in-a-flash*​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

Here's a link to one of the stories from *Light Bites*. It's called Occupational Therapy and was shortlisted in a competition to write an adult fairytale.










*Lily Blue has been living a lie for too long, but with the help of her Fairy Godmother, maybe she can live happily ever after.*

https://www.goodreads.com/story/show/409911-occupational-therapy-a-short-story



Kindle: £1.26 / $1.55
Paperback: £4.50 / $8.00

(The ? represents the British pound. For some reason, this site doesn't recognise it!)​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

Perfect summer reading...

US link: Light Bites

UK link: Light Bites

​
*Kindle: $1.63 / £1.26
Paperback: $8.00 / £4.50*​
Take a pinch of humour, a touch of light-heartedness and a drop of whimsy and you have the perfect recipe to be savoured any time, anywhere.
Light Bites - a collection of satisfying and uplifting tales.

REVIEW QUOTES:
'The author writes so well, in such a 'real' way that I found myself immersed in each tale.'

'Her characters are easy to relate to and there is lots of humour that keeps you entertained.'

'I thoroughly enjoyed every story and would definitely recommend it.'

'There is certainly something for everyone here.'

'A very good read.'

'Utterly delicious'

'Dahl-esque delight - ridiculously funny, yet intelligent. Weird and wonderful characters - a chocolate box of surprises.'

'When you read a collection of short stories and come away thinking "I wish each of those was a book in its own right" then you know the writing is good. Ms Laycock makes the absurd seem real. In one of the stories, Harry Potter could have waltzed straight in. Written with a light touch and a dry sense of humour. I loved it.'

'If you like your stories short, wickedly funny, more than a little twisted and unexpectedly sentimental in places - then this is definitely for you.'

'Perfect length for a work break or with coffee and biscuits, care needed to not laugh out loud or choke!'

'The true-life tale of Yiscah (formerly Jeffrey) Smith may serve as the inspiration for UK author Helen Laycock's knock-about comedy, 'Occupational Therapy', a tale from her short story collection, 'Light Bites', in which fairy Lily Blue becomes a goblin and lives happily ever after.'

'This mirthful collection of a dozen cheery tales makes clear that she revels in her present work and causes me to wonder how much her school students must miss her -- even now.'

'I would recommend this collection to anyone who is looking for some "Light Bites" to entertain them.'

''Very enjoyable read. There are twelve well written and intriguing stories that all will enjoy. Even a cute one about fairies. Each one will take you on a different ride. Read and enjoy.'

'I can't really do the writer justice, all I can say is how much I enjoyed reading these stories and how good the stories are.'

'I read the first story in this collection and had to carry on and read the next.They are just so interesting, whimsical, different to anything I've read and I really enjoyed reading them.'

'Great mixture of stories. Wonderful book for dipping into. Title is really appropriate. Liked this a lot.'

'Light Bites is the third of Helen Laycock's Books I've read, and the lightest in terms of subject and humour. Despite the fact I find most 'humour' books not to be so, there are some gems in these pages'


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

As well as writing short stories and children's books, I write poetry and flash fiction.

If you would like to read some of my shorter pieces, below is a link to my website *Helen Laycock | Fiction in a Flash * where there is a selection of 100- and 200- worders.

https://helenlaycock.wixsite.com/fiction-in-a-flash/100-words

Of course, feel free to browse other pages. You can also find out about my three short story collections.


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

What people say about *Light Bites*

https://helenlaycock.wixsite.com/fiction-in-a-flash/light-bites



Available worldwide as a paperback or kindle edition.

UK Paperback: £4.50 Kindle: £1.26
US Paperback: $8.00 Kindle: $1.75

            ​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

​
*Take a pinch of humour, a touch of light-heartedness and a drop of whimsy and you have the perfect recipe to be savoured any time, anywhere. 
Light Bites - a collection of satisfying and uplifting tales.*​
Twelve tales for a bargain price, wherever you are!

U.K. *Light Bites* £1.26
U.S. *Light Bites* $1.77

Also available as a paperback @ £4.50 or $8.00.​
            ​
You might like to visit my website for more information about my short stories:

Helen Laycock | Fiction in a Flash
http://helenlaycock.wix.com/fiction-in-a-flash​


----------

